

Matt Lieberman's Social: Why our brains are wired to connect - asimjalis
http://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/ASIN/0307889092

======
asimjalis
This book contains research that measures activity in the regions of the brain
during social activities. For example, rejection registers in the same brain
region as physical pain and except it can be more intense.

Also he reports that kids who have trouble with a subject are able to learn it
if they are made to teach it. Teaching engages our social brain while studying
a dry topic does not.

In programming, pair programming, seems like a way of engaging the social
regions of the brain to do the programming work.

Are there other techniques people use to engage social brain regions in
programming?

Do you see the compiler or the computer as a person for example?

